# 7200 Now accepts the Nagra 2 cards aka Yellow cards



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I mention this before with the webtv update 1700 and I think it was bob haller or some one else sayd that dish was working on it and it was not implented yet in he current p124 and webtv 1700 version of software....'

But I had an issue with activating a 7200 and low and behold dish was willing to swap it out for another 7200... and guess what came wit hit a shiny new yellow nagra 2 card. 

So I love it when i am right.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Well Dish activated the box and everything is working just fine. But while it is working it made me think about something I read. Some had rumored that the nagravision 2 could also decrypt nagra 1 also.... Not much is known about the nagravision 2 spec ( at least not publicly) so it makes me wonder. Which data encryption stream it is using. Though another topic i seen on it is that the card will use nagra2 as long as it is available. I am looking for a s-video cable right now in my mess of coreds to post some screen caps of the diagnosit screen.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

At the moment E* is in transition. Some channels are N1, others are N2.

Honest users don't care, and tend to stay away from such discussions as they invariably lead to hacker talk. Hint, hint.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

No Simple Simon I think you take the post in the wrong context.

If you look back I made a couple of dp 7x00 post back when dish was like well we might not support the dp 7x00 and nagra2... It was up in the air where dish at the time was going to swap out a 7x00 with 508 ( current dvr at the time)

Also simple simon according to lyngsat shows all channels on 119 and 110 birds as both N1 and N2....

I made the post for one reason that people who are loyal DP users.... As most dp pirates were wiped out with the first ecm with them. So I just stating that Dish seems to supporting the dp for the furture and that we are not having to worry about getting some crappy ass dvr that no one want... Personally if you have a dp you dont want any thing else.... The 721 and 921 are close to the feel the the dp but we still have NBR and you all dont. 


Also simple simson if i was worried about pirate crap with my 7200 i would not be sending the one that will not activate back to dish. plan and simple.

I say this is good news for DP owners as it means we are not going to be forgotten.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm happy to hear it, as a legal 7200 and 7100 user. In the last few years these boxes have become quite stable and I have no great interest in changing them out.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish figured that it would be a bit cheaper to swap the DP cards than replace the boxes. The $10 DVR fee is the bad thing about the DP and thats per DP as well. At least the hard drive is upgradable in them. The 721 is as close as you can get to a DP but there are a few advantages to the DP that I do like.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Get the fee waived.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I activated it and asked if there was a fee and they said no.... though i have gotten other dumb csrs that will say the 10 dollar ptv fee is still there. What i found out the easiest thing to do is call CEO CSR ask for there direct line if a regular csr gives you a hassle.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

stonecold said:


> No Simple Simon I think you take the post in the wrong context.
> 
> If you look back I made a couple of dp 7x00 post back when dish was like well we might not support the dp 7x00 and nagra2... It was up in the air where dish at the time was going to swap out a 7x00 with 508 ( current dvr at the time)


OK - sorry about that.



stonecold said:


> Also simple simon according to lyngsat shows all channels on 119 and 110 birds as both N1 and N2....


Maybe lyngsat is out of date - or you missed the HD channels. Remember when the 6000's that hadn't had a card swap quit getting HD? I think it was a little over 3 weeks ago.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I know for some proof is in the pudding so as promised I found my svideo cord so i could get a screencap of the sysinfo screen.

see attachment.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't see how they could run both versions on the same channel, the new card probably emulates the old nagra until they swap all the cards and change the encryption to the new one.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I know someone that will sell me a brand new 7100 still in the box for $50 and it even includes the Dish300. I told the guy that I would take it but he did not have it with him. I figure I could upgrade the hard drive and even store some of the video on my hard drives or wire it up to where I could connect it to an external hard drive.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Kb70eb:

It is possible Direct TV has been doing it for many years.

Think of a channel as a locked door. and the smart card has to unlock it but it needs to know how to unlock it. Dish sends down with the channel the insturction packets in two langauages Nagra vision 1 and nagravision 2. the reciver then passes on what ever info packet depending on the card the card then say ok I get it. i now know how to unlock that door. 

I think that you are thinking that dish is sending down the same channel twice. 
which would not be cheap. No direct tv does the same thing every couple of years with they swap out cards.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

stonecold said:


> Kb70eb:
> 
> It is possible Direct TV has been doing it for many years.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, I guess as long as both methods come up with the same answer then it will work.


----------

